# All Together Now: The Great Orchestra Challenge



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

***NO SPOILERS PLEASE***

If you have a UK TV licence, you can access this on iPlayer...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07rfnc2/all-together-now-the-great-orchestra-challenge-episode-1Has anyone been watching this? I somehow missed this when it began transmission at the end of August, but have now caught up. For anyone with it still queued on their recorder, I'll not give the game away. Suffice to say that it's very enjoyable, despite it's being in the formula of 'bake-off', 'sew-off', choir-off'.

5 amateur orchestras reduce by one each episode as they are confronted with learning a piece and having their performance judged by Paul Daniel, assisted by Chi-Chi Nwanoku. So far, they've tried symphony, aria and concerto. Now down to two, I'm looking forward to the final. I correctly identified the first two orchestras to be eliminated, but rather surprised by the latest to go.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

"BBC iPlayer only works in the UK
Sorry, it’s due to rights issues."

I felt compelled to try anyway. :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> "BBC iPlayer only works in the UK
> Sorry, it's due to rights issues."
> 
> I felt compelled to try anyway. :lol:


Even if you want to pay you can't, so much for U.K regulations .


----------

